# Greece to UK domestic/commercial property exchange



## Sapphira (Jan 10, 2011)

My Greek partner and I have recently had to move back to UK for an indefinite period of time. Before we left we put our home up for sale both on the market in Greece and on a couple of European property websites. So far, because of the economic climate, there has been very little interest shown. This of course prevents us from being able to find an affordable property to buy in UK.

It was suggested to us that we should consider advertising the sale on a 'part exchange' website (i.e. finding someone in UK who is in the same situation as we are, only going in the opposite direction, and is looking to move to Greece and has a house to sell. Or a commercial property to sell, for that matter, and would like to exchange it for an ‘upmarket’ domestic property in Greece).

Does anyone know of such a website or company who would cater for such a transaction?

Any hints or recommendations on property sites would also be most welcome.

We would very much appreciate some help.

Thank you

Sapphira


----------



## Mitrica (Nov 16, 2010)

Dear Sapphira,

I would be happy to advertise the exchange and or your house for sale on my website, we are based in Halkidiki, my website is halkidikihomes.co.uk, also try brians greek property

Julie


----------

